# Rotiform's Customer Service(or lack thereof)



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, Ive heard from a couple people that Rotiform doesnt seem to like to return emails, so I thought I would give them the benefit of the doubt... I guessed wrong. 2 weeks, 2 solid emails, and a couple buddies with the "in" with them. Still no response. Anyone else had this issue with them?


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

Picking up the phone and calling us is always the quickest way to get an answer. We've been extremely busy the last 3 weeks since our latest shipment arrived. If it's urgent give us a call. Otherwise we'll reply to your email as soon as we get a chance.


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Todeshandler said:


> Picking up the phone and calling us is always the quickest way to get an answer. We've been extremely busy the last 3 weeks since our latest shipment arrived. If it's urgent give us a call. Otherwise we'll reply to your email as soon as we get a chance.


I understand things can get out of hand with a new shipment coming in and alot of interest in them. Totally understand...

Im just saying that a courtesy email saying, hey I got your email, we are extremely busy at this time and when things slow down we will take care of your concerns. But my huge problem was not hearing anything for a solid 2 weeks.

Finally, you are correct about picking up a phone. But see, I can already tell that you havent read my emails and saw the fact that I am currently deployed out on a small island east of Africa with the Navy and minutes for calling the US arent cheap...


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

Todeshandler said:


> Picking up the phone and calling us is always the quickest way to get an answer. We've been extremely busy the last 3 weeks since our latest shipment arrived. If it's urgent give us a call. Otherwise we'll reply to your email as soon as we get a chance.


so what you're saying is you have no time to check company emails and respond in over 2 weeks but you managed to find this thread and the time to respond within a few hours.


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

KR3DUB said:


> so what you're saying is you have no time to check company emails and respond in over 2 weeks but you managed to find this thread and the time to respond within a few hours.


:beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

if your seriously trying to do business with them call them 

why dont people understand this 

can you imagine how many emails they must get from people who never follow through or do business with them


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

I really hope people grow out of this..."i sent an email and they didnt respond wahhh wahh" stage...pick up the phone and call them


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> if your seriously trying to do business with them call them
> 
> why dont people understand this
> 
> can you imagine how many emails they must get from people who never follow through or do business with them





Neil patrick harris said:


> Finally, you are correct about picking up a phone. But see, I can already tell that you havent read my emails and saw the fact that *I am currently deployed out on a small island east of Africa* with the Navy



Reading>you


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Neil patrick harris said:


> Reading>you


you sound like a tire kicker...can't afford a several minute conversation on the phone...i'll paypal you 20$ to call them so you don't make another whiney thread


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Colin. said:


> you sound like a tire kicker...can't afford a several minute conversation on the phone...i'll paypal you 20$ to call them so you don't make another whiney thread


What the hell is that term supposed to mean here? While your ass is at home "kickin tires", Im overseas sacrificing my time, livelyhood, and everything else so you can continue to do so. I will gladly take your tax payer dollars to make my paycheck. Thanks Its not intended as a whiney thread, its doing a little research into "customer service" that I have heard from a couple other local people. Dont get me wrong, I love their products, and wish I could justify throwing $4K on some aluminum.

Yes you are right, they probably do get tons of emails a day along with other work going on, but Im sure fifteen52 does too, but they still replied to my emails. Hell, they even messaged me here after they saw this thread. So they will be getting my business with my wheel build. 

Thanks for your concern Colin.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Neil patrick harris said:


> Im overseas sacrificing my time, *livelyhood*, and everything else so you can continue to do so. I will gladly take your tax payer dollars to make my paycheck. Thanks Its not intended as a whiney thread, its doing a little research into "customer service" that I have heard from a couple other local people. Dont get me wrong, I love their products, and wish I could justify throwing $4K on some aluminum.


Sacrificing your livelihood by performing your livelihood is sort of a contradiction. They've always been quick with my emails. They are a small company without a service rep so far as I know. i dont really know why I'm posting. I guess I'm inclined to take their back because they've always been straight with me. complaints are a surefire way to get things fixed though, so hopefully they'll address it. They're really starting to blow up these days.
:thumbup:


----------



## gangstagolf (Feb 26, 2009)

I call them and everytime they are awesome, if im calling about my customers business or whatever. E-mail is like a retarded person on the phone banging it on the wall and drooling, why waste your time? :thumbup:


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

OP, I definitely feel your point of view. I'm looking to order some things from overseas and I would not do business with the company until I was able to get an email response for some initial questions. International phone calls are VERY expensive and if you can't get a pre-order contact, imagine how you would feel if something went wrong. Not saying Rotiform makes mistakes, but all businesses do at some point. Part of trying to build a business and grow your reputation is with customer service. Taking an extra 30min a night to dedicate to email is a small sacrafice to pay when you're growing a business. Rotiform this reply was not a dig on you, but a general comment meant for any business.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

gangstagolf said:


> I call them and everytime they are awesome, if im calling about my customers business or whatever. E-mail is like a retarded person on the phone banging it on the wall and drooling, why waste your time? :thumbup:


you shouldnt have to call a business to get a response. They should response to emails


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

ClockworkChad said:


> you shouldnt have to call a business to get a response. They should response to emails


X2... I'm sure a lot of responses would be different if posters weren't in the same country with the seller and didn't have free long distance...


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

I am deployed to afghan and have had no problem with buying parts. I have even called a few people about parts. It is called a calling card. Works great. Just saying. If you have a question about Rotiform wheels then send an email to 1552. Those guys have great customer service. They have responded to my emails within the hour. They can get you the info that you need and are great guys to deal with. I just ordered a set of Rotiforms from them yesterday and will be getting my coils from them also. 1552 :thumbup:


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

eodtech said:


> I am deployed to afghan and have had no problem with buying parts. I have even called a few people about parts. It is called a calling card. Works great. Just saying. If you have a question about Rotiform wheels then send an email to 1552. Those guys have great customer service. They have responded to my emails within the hour. They can get you the info that you need and are great guys to deal with. I just ordered a set of Rotiforms from them yesterday and will be getting my coils from them also. 1552 :thumbup:


OP was not talking about email response from 1552


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

csouth89 said:


> OP was not talking about email response from 1552


Really? No ****. I was saying that if he was wanting to know about Rotiform wheels and wasnt getting any feedback from Rotiform themselves then to contact 1552 about the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

eodtech said:


> Really? No ****. I was saying that if he was wanting to know about Rotiform wheels and wasnt getting any feedback from Rotiform themselves then to contact 1552 about the wheels.


This brings up a good point. Sometimes it does make sense to contact a distributor if the manufacturer is hard to reach. We sell a whole mess of Rotiform wheels and can answer any questions about them :thumbup:

But on a personal level, we're also good friends with Brian, Jason and Andy and we've known them from the VW scene for many years. They're good guys who are true enthusiasts at heart. 

They definitely are growing big-time and might need a little patience from the rest of us from time to time, but as a community I think we all benefit from the product they bring to the market, and no doubt in return they'll benefit from the community's understanding :beer:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Ouch, I sent them an email earlier today. Hope they'll answer soon as I'm not too keen to pay for an international call just to get in touch with them.


----------



## FatAmericans (Feb 8, 2011)

I won't lie, phones are scary.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

csouth89 said:


> X2... I'm sure a lot of responses would be different if posters weren't in the same country with the seller and didn't have free long distance...


as of posting this, i had a friend in the wheel market that called rotiform a month ago and he never got a call back. which sucks, because after waiting for a week or so he took his cash elsewhere.


----------



## salgado88 (Feb 10, 2010)

im in the 11th week now waitin for my roc's and they still havent shipped 
ive called 5 times now and when im told ill get a call back never once have they 
after the first 5 weeks i called they said the rims were done 
emailed a pic and to my surprise they were the wrong spokes 
apparently it takes another 6 weeks to make new spokes 
called earlier today said theyll give me a call back to arrange shipping 
the guy said shipping is done at 3 it is now 4 in cali and yet no phone call 
im pretty sure the guy at the phone does not write anything down 
im sure its not everyday someone buys a 4200$ set of rims 
the least they can do is work on their customer service


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

salgado88 said:


> im in the 11th week now waitin for my roc's and they still havent shipped
> ive called 5 times now and when im told ill get a call back never once have they
> after the first 5 weeks i called they said the rims were done
> emailed a pic and to my surprise they were the wrong spokes
> ...


 wow, they even treat someone who PAYED for their wheels like this...


----------



## salgado88 (Feb 10, 2010)

dont get me wrong tho i think they have some of the sickest rims 
but if ur tryin to sell a quality product for a high price then get some high quality service 
i dont want it to seem like im bashing them 
i just needed to let out some of my frustrations


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

salgado88 said:


> im in the 11th week now waitin for my roc's and they still havent shipped
> ive called 5 times now and when im told ill get a call back never once have they
> after the first 5 weeks i called they said the rims were done
> emailed a pic and to my surprise they were the wrong spokes
> ...


 *they were the wrong spokes* 
what does that even mean? 
I smell a troll. I don't believe a word of this.


----------



## salgado88 (Feb 10, 2010)

syntax said:


> *they were the wrong spokes*
> what does that even mean?
> I smell a troll. I don't believe a word of this.


 So sry 
They were the sjc center instead of the roc 
U can believe watever u want 
I'm sry u can't understand what the spokes are sry if u call it by another name 
I think it explains itself


----------



## salgado88 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok so it turns out he did ship them wednesday so sry for that
they might not respond back to a lot of peoples emails but they r nice on the phone
i would definitley still buy from them even after this complication
sometimes u just gotta wait for sick rims i guess


----------



## salgado88 (Feb 10, 2010)

they r gonna have black bolts with the roc spokes
hopefully syntax understands that one


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

dont know why I am posting but............ if they are growing that big, sure they can afford to hire a person to deal with all the customer service issues. 

:beer:


----------

